# ATEX: Zonendefinition für kleine Lackversorgung



## Markus (31 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine Anfrage von einem Kunden.
Ich soll nur die Steuerung bauen, aber sein Konzept macht mich etwas stuzig bzw. ich weiß nicht sicher ob ich mich darauf enlassen soll.

Es handelt sich um eine Kunstoffbox, in dieser ist ein Lackbehälter (Wasserlacke oder Lösemittellacke) und eine Pumpe (Doppelmebrane) welche den Lack zu einer Pistole fördert.

Meine Steuerung soll auf das Dach des guten Stücks (Abmessugen etwa B:600 T:600 H: 800)

Es wird angenommen dass in der Box beim Einsatz von Lösemittellack Zone-2 ist.
Da es nur eine verriegelte Türe und keine "ständigen Öffnungen" gibt, ist ausserhalb der Box keine Zone - Meine Steuerung soll also diesbezüglich keine besonderen Anfordrungen erfüllen.
Vorraussetzung dafür (Zone-2) ist eine technische Lüftung.

Diese will der Kunde durch einblasen von Druckluft realisieren, die Abluft soll über ein Rohr in die Lackierkabine eingeblasen werden, wo es ja ein Absaugung gibt.

Wie kann ich den erforderlichen Mindestluftstrom berechnen?
Mir ist bekannt wie dieser für die Kabine an sich berechnet wird, abhängig von lackmenge, Lösemittelgehalt und UEG...

Aber bei diesem "statischen" Behälter?
Hier muss doch eigentlich nur das verdunstete Lösemittel berücksichtigt werden? Wie geht das? 
Muss man da mit den ganzen flächen rechnen von denen Lösemittel verdunsten könnte?

Gehen wir von folgenden aus:
Abmessungen: 600x600x800
Behälter mit max. 10kg lack
Lösemittelgehalt max. 80%
UEG 40g/m³

Wieviel Liter Luft muss ich pro minute in die Kiste blasen damit maximla 25% von UEG erreicht werden?

VIELEN DANK!


----------



## jora (5 November 2012)

Guten Morgen Markus,

wenn ich etwas mit einer Durchflussinnertisierung berechne, wende ich die CEN/TR 15281 an. Nach meiner Erfahrung bis jetzt, gibt es kaum andere Möglichkeiten, da etwas zu berechnen. Ich "spiele" da immer etwas, mit den angegebenen Formeln und hat bis jetzt immer glaubwürdige Ergebnisse gegeben.
Aber was mir bei deinen Angaben auffällt, weißt du welches Lösungsmittel verwendet wird? 
Ist nicht ein Ersatz des Lösungsmittels möglich? (ich weiß, 08/15-Frage)
Das Einblasen in eine andere Lackierkabine empfinde ich persönlich als fraglich. Halten sich dort Personen auf? Kann es passieren, das durch die dort verwendeten Lösungsmittel eine Reaktion hervor gerufen wird? Ist die Entstehung eines explosionsfähigen Gemisches dort möglich?
Gerade durch die Zoneneinteilung kann man davon ausgehen, das ein gefährliches Gemisch unter ungünstigen Umständen entstehen kann und das soll dann in eine andere Kabine?

Zur Berechnung nochmal, ich denke eine "worst-case"-Betrachtung kann dich nur auf die sichere Seite bringen, vorallem da die Lösungsmittel fein verteilt in die Umgebung gedüst werden.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Markus (5 November 2012)

Hallo Alex,

vielen Dank für dein Antwort!

Also ich versuche die Situation nochmal klarer zu beschreiben:

Es gibt entweder eine Lackierkabine (Auto), oder eine Spritzwand (Hand).
Das Gerät für das ich die Steuerung bauen soll dient als Farbversorgung für die jeweilige Kabine.
Nur eine Kabine, eine Farbe, 1K-Material, einfach Aplllikation halt.

Der Behälter ist quasi der Lackraum für die Kabine, in ihm befindet sich ein Eimer mit Lack und eine Pumpe.
Das System soll Wasserlacke und Lösemittellacke verarbeiten können.

Um eine gefährlich hohe Lösemittel Konzentration zu vermeiden, bzw. max. Zone-2 zu erreichen soll die Luft umgewältzt werden.
Dazu soll eine bestimmte Menge Druckluft (um diese menge gehts hier) eingeblasen werden.

Die Abluft soll in die zugehörige Kabine (nicht irgend eine andere) eingeblasen werden, und dort mit einer technischen Absaugung abgesaugt werden.
Natürlich muss bei der auslegung der Absaugung der KAbine die zuätzliche eingebrachte Lösemittelmenge aus der Abluft von meiner Behälter berücksichtigt werden.
Das ist nich mein Problem, das kann ich rechnen...
Auch die Berechnung der durch Sprühpistolen oder Hochrotationszerstaäuber eingebrachten Mange ´bzw. der resultierenden Absaugleistung ist nicht mein Problem.

Aber ich habe keinen Ansatz wie ich die Lösemittelkonzentration in meinem stehenden Behälter berechne bzw. was ich da berüchsichtigen muss.
Hier wird ja nichts zerstäubt wie beim lackieren selbst, hier gehts ja nur um das verdunsten, oder liege ich hier falsch?


----------



## jora (6 November 2012)

Guten Morgen Markus,

du willst es nicht wirklich einfach 
Ich habe vor längerem mal das gefunden:
http://www.bmwfj.gv.at/Unternehmen/gewerbetechnik/Documents/TGLackieranlagen.pdf

Ich weiß jetzt nicht in wie weit dir das helfen wird.

Aber ist es sicher, dass das Lösungsmittel bei einer Temperatur gelagert wird, die über dem Flammpunkt liegt?
Oder ist es möglich, das man den Behälter nicht offen stehen lässt?

Notfalls musst du einen Versuch machen um die max. Konzentration zu ermitteln, mit anderen Ideen kann ich leider nicht mehr dienen...

Gruß
Alex


----------



## exer (7 November 2012)

Hallo Markus,

BGI 740 („Lackierräume- und Einrichtungen“, frei verfügbar), DIN EN 12215 („Kabinen Naß“) und DIN EN 60079-10-1 („Ex-Atmosphäre, Einteilung der Bereiche“) zur Berechnung von Konzentrationen (UEG / Luftwechsel / usw.) kennst Du wohl.

Vielleicht hilft dies weiter, schau mal nach der Verdunstungsziffer VD (DIN 53170, Verdunstungszahlen) von Lösemitteln. Als Basis wird Diethylether genommen (VD=1), es gilt

m ~ 4000 g / (m^2 x h)

Randbedingungen 23°C, 1000mbar Luftdruck und Luftgeschwindigkeit von 0.1m/s an der Oberfläche.
Lösemittel haben eine VD > 1. Soll heißen, z. B. Isopropanol mit VD=11 verdunstet mit 11 Massenanteilen weniger als Diethylether unter gleichen Bedingungen.

Leichtflüchtig VD <10
 Mittelfl. VD = 10...35
 Schwerfl. VD = 35...50
 Sehr schwerfl. VD > 50

Aus dem Sicherheitsdatenblatt des Lackes läßt sich der Hauptbestandteil (der Art) des Lösemittels in ihm herauslesen, sowie sein prozentualer Anteil am Lack.
Mit der Oberfläche des Eimers ist nun, zumindest unter worst case Bedingungen, die theoretische maximale Verdunstung errechenbar. Du kanns ja mal überschlagen ob das hinkommt.
(In wie weit berücksichtigt werden kann, daß kein reines Lömi im Behälter ist [direkt proportional zur Oberfläche?] kann ich nicht sagen. Auch die Abkühlung der Oberfläche durch die Verdunstung wird den Lömi Austrag reduzieren. Zu beiden Faktoren sollte man mal einen Experten hören...).

Noch einige Anmerkungen.

Die „Überdruckeinhausung“ (so wie Du sie beschrieben hast) ist aus Sicht des Explosionsschutzes im Sinne einer Zündschutzart nicht relevant / gar nicht vorhanden. Da bedarf es einiges mehr (in dieser Ecke tummele ich mich).
Die Pumpe ist wohl (hoffentlich) Ex geschützt, auch wenn von rein mechanischer Bauart (pneumatische Kolben- oder Doppelmembranpumpe).

Das einblasen von Druckluft halte ich aus zwei Gründen für keine gute Idee.
Zum einen ist dieser Energieträger der teuerste (wir tun immer mehr um für den Kunden Energiesparpotentiale bei Betrieb der Kabine zu realisieren).
Zum anderen wird die Lömi-Luft gedrückt und nicht gesaugt. Das Gehäuse und die Leitung sind nicht vollständig dicht (je nach Bauart mehr oder weniger), es wird also durch Leckagen die Abluft entweichen (flapsig formuliert sollten an diesen Stellen keine Zündquellen vorhanden sein). Beim saugen wird durch diese „nur Nebenluft“ gezogen. Eine Leitung soll doch die Kabine gezogen werden, da ist es doch leicht diese an die Absaugung anzuschliessen (vielleicht auch nur „indirekt“).

Natürliche Lüftung ist immer noch besser als eine „verhinderte“. Auch daran denken was passiert bei An- und Abfahren, wenn die Druckluft ausfällt, oder der Kompressor über Nacht abstellt etc. (Risiko und Gefährdungsanalyse).

Zu guter Letzt noch ein Tip, dort geht es vornehmlich um Explosionsschutz: forum.exguide.de
Der Betreiber der homepage namens Günter Kämper ist außerordentlich kompetent, erfahren und hilfsbereit, ein absoluter Experte (im Netz eine der Perlen).

Gruß,
exer


----------

